# Rem. 700 CDL SF?????????????



## blackdog3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just purchased a Remington 700 CDL SF and going to put Leupold bases and rings on it. The scope I am going to purchase is the Leupold VX 3 with a 40mm objective. Will I be able to use low ring with this setup, or do i have to go with the mediums??????????


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

yes


----------



## blackdog3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes on the lows or mediums?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

That would be yes to the low rings.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

low


----------



## blackdog3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys! Ordering the lows...........


----------

